
UK film censors forced to watch a 2-day long movie of paint drying - nikunjk
http://boingboing.net/2016/01/25/uk-film-censors-forced-to-watc.html
======
ezoe
Although it sounds like fun way to torture oppressive freedom-of-speech-
violating censorship evildoer, it'll be torture only when one person sitting
in front of monitor watching it for 2 days.

In reality, BBFC can hire 10 poor minimum wage workers for watching 4.8 hours
of entire films each. UK minimum wage for 60 minutes equals 1 minutes of
submission fee.

Yep, It's criminally expensive.

------
redrummr
They can analyse the frames in a timeline and skip ahead for changes, also
analysing the audio file for transients. In fact, what's to stop them just
watching on 4x speed?

